# Alpine CDA-117 Adj Equalizer Curve help



## Redsnake (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been trying to adjust my Parametric and Graphic Equalizer curves on my CDA-117 and not NOT get access to that feature. Not sure if I have something turned OFF/ON that I shouldn't (perhaps DEFEAT) but it's getting frustrated.

It's as though that adjustment feature is locked. When I Select the Graphic/Parametric EQ function, then try and hit the ENTER/Rotory button nothing happens. If I try the BAND or SOURCE or < > buttons nothing happens.

I've tried searching this site along w/the web and can't find any specifics on it. Only that you can adjust them... and I can't get mine to work. I'm guessing it's a setting that I somehow changed or didn't change... but I can't figure this out.

Any suggestions are MUCH appreciated.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

do you have the PXA-h100 connected to the Ai-net connector?


----------



## Redsnake (Mar 21, 2011)

minbari said:


> do you have the PXA-h100 connected to the Ai-net connector?


I feel like an idiot... but not sure what these are. 

I little more detail on my setup. It's the Alpine CDA-117 HU, 1 Set of Pioneer Tweeters, 1 Set Alpine 6-3/4" up front and 1 Set JL 5-1/4" speakers out back in my 2001 Jeep Cherokee.

Not running an external Amps yet. I don't have the "auto-tuner" that I've seen advertised for this HU.

I'm planning to run a Cubby Hole Sub (8" or 10") in the near future but not installed yet.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you want to use the parametric or graphic EQ and the full fuction crossover, time alignment functions that they cd117 will do, you have to buy the PXA-H100 module. without it you will only get bass and treble and i beleive you can HP the 4 channel internal amp at 60/80/100 hz


http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_13870_Alpine-PXA-H100.html


----------



## Redsnake (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't even get the BASS or TREBLE functions to show. I can select either the Parametric or Graphic EQ settings... just can't adjust either.

At this point I'd be happy to be able to up either the Bass or Treble. The sound quality is good, but it almost sounds as though both Bass/Treble are set at "0" ... flat.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

the manual is not much help. it looks like maybe you have that on there stock, although that would be new to me, you always had to buy the PXA-H100 in the past to get those functions. I know on my IXA-W404 you do.


from what the manual says, you enter the "eq mode" and then hit "band" and it will allow you to adjust it. if that doesnt work, call Alpine tech support.


----------



## wildnimal (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Press the audio button once and you will get into subwoofer level menu. Keep on pressing the Audio button until you see the Defeat ON / OFF option. Make sure Defeat is OFF and get out of the menu by pressing ESC button.

2. Press and hold the AUDIO button for 3-4 secs and you will enter Advance Audio settings menu. Scroll down and you will see an option SOUND FIELD. Select that and then you will see the EQ option. 

3. In the Advance Audio menu as you scroll down you will get the option to select Graphic and Parametric EQ.


----------



## rveach (Jul 7, 2011)

wildnimal said:


> 1. Press the audio button once and you will get into subwoofer level menu. Keep on pressing the Audio button until you see the Defeat ON / OFF option. Make sure Defeat is OFF and get out of the menu by pressing ESC button.
> 
> 2. Press and hold the AUDIO button for 3-4 secs and you will enter Advance Audio settings menu. Scroll down and you will see an option SOUND FIELD. Select that and then you will see the EQ option.
> 
> 3. In the Advance Audio menu as you scroll down you will get the option to select Graphic and Parametric EQ.


This guy knows what he's talking about. You wont have bass and treble adjustments unless you have Imprint installed and a curve uploaded. Without it, you adjust either the Graphic or Parametric EQ from the sound field menu.


----------



## Redsnake (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Help All!! With your help I was able to figure out what I was doing wrong and play around w my EQ settings. Now to figure out what to do to get the most out of my HU & Speakers. 

Soon to add a nice Subwoofer & round out my system.


----------



## Miatamaniac (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been having the same problem: After pressing and holding the Audio button, etc. etc., I get as far as the menu where I can select Graphic or Parametric EQ. When I select either, I get kicked back to the previous menu. I'll try getting there via Sound Field and see if that works. The user's manual hasn't been much help.


----------



## therover1991 (Dec 4, 2011)

Miatamaniac said:


> I've been having the same problem: After pressing and holding the Audio button, etc. etc., I get as far as the menu where I can select Graphic or Parametric EQ. When I select either, I get kicked back to the previous menu. I'll try getting there via Sound Field and see if that works. The user's manual hasn't been much help.


select parametric then go to sound field. once there you can equalize 6 frequencies and switch which one it is centered on I believe. Another neat feature if you hold down one of the preset buttons it will save your eq so you can switch between 6 different saved ones.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Figured I'd just bump this thread since it's related.

I just started tuning my system and I have a question I was hoping someone could answer.

I noticed I had quite a spike in output around 40hz while playing test tones. I thought I could isolate close to there and lower output around 40hz, but it seems the first band only goes down to 63 hz. _If I got the h100 would it give me more options for the PEQ?_ I'm ready to start using my RTA setup and was wondering if the CDA-117 could do what I wanted without the extra processor.


----------

